# I need to root my phone without voiding warranty..?



## anuajayan (Oct 8, 2012)

PLZ help me,I'm using Samsung Galaxy R(I9103)..ICS update for Galaxy R is released for European countries..But for India its not..So I just want to root my phone without voiding warranty..
i have lack of experience in rooting section and all..so kindly plz help me in doing soo..
Please provide me the details ....






















Thanks in advance..


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rooting voids your warranty period. If there is ever a reason you need to use your warranty all you have to do is simply unroot it and delete all your root apps they will never know but other than that if you root your warranty is void

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

The warranty from Samsung well cover your phone even if its rooted I know because I flashed a i9000 ROM on my i500 bricked it I didn't know what to do so I took it to Samsung for a replacement lol (they could clearly see I flashed the wrong rom as it said i9000 when booting up Lol) They put it under (defective model) Real nice guys at Samsung they even said they knew what I did they said they cover it though one of the employees said they would just return it to stock and resale it lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

